# Fast Release Liquid + Milorganite?



## RLaschober (Mar 24, 2019)

Any thoughts on using a fast release liquid fertilizer in combination with Milorganite on Bermuda? I finally won the battle against Sedge last year (thank you Certainty, well worth the price) and now have some bare/patchy areas. I have already plugged with a pro plugger 1-2 weeks ago. I want to level with masonry sand in a month or so and would really like to push it a little and have these areas fill in some more before leveling and just am not sure putting down Milorganite next week is going to get me there. I am mowing at 0.75"-1.25" (best I can do until I level).

So thoughts on adding a liquid fertilizer and then putting down milorganite with in the same week? I would probably use something immeaditely available at HD like Miracle Grow Lawn Food(https://www.homedepot.com/p/Miracle-Gro-5-lb-4-000-sq-ft-Water-Soluble-Lawn-Fertilizer-1001832/100063902) unless y'all have any other recommendations? Or am I being greedy and just need to trust the process?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

RLaschober said:


> Any thoughts on using a fast release liquid fertilizer in combination with Milorganite on Bermuda? I finally won the battle against Sedge last year (thank you Certainty, well worth the price) and now have some bare/patchy areas. I have already plugged with a pro plugger 1-2 weeks ago. I want to level with masonry sand in a month or so and would really like to push it a little and have these areas fill in some more before leveling and just am not sure putting down Milorganite next week is going to get me there. I am mowing at 0.75"-1.25" (best I can do until I level).
> 
> So thoughts on adding a liquid fertilizer and then putting down milorganite with in the same week? I would probably use something immeaditely available at HD like Miracle Grow Lawn Food(https://www.homedepot.com/p/Miracle-Gro-5-lb-4-000-sq-ft-Water-Soluble-Lawn-Fertilizer-1001832/100063902) unless y'all have any other recommendations? Or am I being greedy and just need to trust the process?


Milorganite isn't going to push anything except draining the cash from your wallet. Likewise expect more nutsedge to reveal its self over the next 30-60days. Find a local co-op or fert supplier and invest in some "real" fertilizer.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

high leverage said:


> RLaschober said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts on using a fast release liquid fertilizer in combination with Milorganite on Bermuda? I finally won the battle against Sedge last year (thank you Certainty, well worth the price) and now have some bare/patchy areas. I have already plugged with a pro plugger 1-2 weeks ago. I want to level with masonry sand in a month or so and would really like to push it a little and have these areas fill in some more before leveling and just am not sure putting down Milorganite next week is going to get me there. I am mowing at 0.75"-1.25" (best I can do until I level).
> ...


This!


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

With the new formula and price increase, Milorganite costs over $8 per M to put out 1# of nitrogen. Plus, it's mainly water insoluble N that relies on microbes to break it down to where the turf can use it - it can stay locked up in the soil for weeks/months/years. Look for a higher N coated urea product. More bang for your buck and a quicker release to help fill in your bare areas.


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

I'll agree the milorganite sucks for Bermuda.


----------



## RLaschober (Mar 24, 2019)

Man I've had a different experience with milorganite than y'all- was great for my lawn last year. So what are y'all using?

My real question was more about using a fast release in addition to a slow release (milorganite)...which I think I'm going to do


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

RLaschober said:


> Man I've had a different experience with milorganite than y'all- was great for my lawn last year. So what are y'all using?
> 
> My real question was more about using a fast release in addition to a slow release (milorganite)...which I think I'm going to do


There shouldn't be any adverse effects if you go the label rates. The problem will be with your next application. Are you planning to stay with milorganite or use a synthetic next? With synthetic you apply it, it is used and it's gone. 2-4 weeks from now you apply more and there's is no issue. With milorganite you apply it an a month from now it may just be starting to be utilized. Just have a plan for your next couple applications.


----------



## RLaschober (Mar 24, 2019)

Plan was to use milorganite monthly in growing months, about to put down first app (that was the recommendation I received after posting my soil test results) and then adding on 1-2 small apps (maybe 50%) of fast release to help things fill in before leveling


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

RLaschober said:


> Plan was to use milorganite monthly in growing months, about to put down first app (that was the recommendation I received after posting my soil test results) and then adding on 1-2 small apps (maybe 50%) of fast release to help things fill in before leveling


Sounds like you have a plan. Best of luck getting that Bermuda to fill in. Should be an exciting season for you.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

RLaschober said:


> Man I've had a different experience with milorganite than y'all- was great for my lawn last year. So what are y'all using?
> 
> My real question was more about using a fast release in addition to a slow release (milorganite)...which I think I'm going to do




I plan on using this for this season unless I start spraying fert. Poly coated urea isn't very good for my lawn. The grass is too thick and it just sits on top where it either burns the grass or gets hit by the greensmowers. Once it gets hit by the mower the coating is pretty much useless.


----------



## krubs (Jun 24, 2018)

LA Basshole03 said:


> I'll agree the milorganite sucks for Bermuda.


why?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Just not economical as your only Nitrogen source. Bermuda is a nitrogen hog. 6+ pounds per year per M. Needs lots and needs it on a regular schedule. Milorganite is expensive (compared to other N sources) to try to source all of your N from it.

Also, it's water insoluble nitrogen that relies on microbial action to break it down so the plant can utilize it. Any water insoluble N source (organic and synthetics alike) breaks down over a long time - a portion of it within anywhere from 6-20'weeks; and a portion of it over much longer (think years). Manufacturers aren't required to publish what percentage breaks down in the weeks period vs. years period. I'm not sure on Milo, but I know with Nitroform (urea formaldehyde) over a third of the insoluble N takes up to 3 years to fully break down. I'd assume Milo is similar. The upside to Nitroform formulations is it's 38-0-0 (much more economical than Milo) and has a portion of water soluble N to provide upfront feeding.

I know there are a lot of Milo guys on here and not trying to discredit it, but I think most that are getting good results have cool season turf or Cent/St Aug that don't require nearly the N that Bermuda does. If you use it and have good results, then keep on doing what you're doing. I'd suggest making it a portion/booster to a larger N program with other sources. Just makes more sense on the wallet.

The green up that people talk about right after application is probably the iron, not the N.


----------

